# Door Panel Retainer Clip



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

You can usually find them at a auto parts store. Autozone has a lot of them. You can take one and match it up to what they have and if not just take it to the dealership and tell them where it came from and a clip sometimes they have them in stock sometimes they have to order

Edit: the pic attached is some part numbers for you depends on tan or black clips from gmpartsdirect.com. would recommend trying a parts store first. These are about $2.50 a piece then $10 shipping when you can usually get a box of them from a parts store for about $7-8.



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

Try looking on eBay I'm not 100% but pretty sure there generic and fit alot of other models, maybe even other makes. I remember on my Toyota Tundra before my cruze you could buy a bag of a big quantity off eBay for cheap. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

Door & Trim Panel Clips

try here.

or here
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/25-GM-Door-T...Parts_Accessories&hash=item5d3273ba85&vxp=mtr


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Not a good idea to pop off a door panel when its cold outside or any piece of plastic. They will break, but guess I don't have to tell you this.

With no choice, turn up my space heaters and use a heat gun.


----------

